# Groomer in Mass



## murphsmom (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm a very new fur mommy - my havanese (Murphy) is going to be 12 weeks on Sunday. I was wondering if anyone in the Mass area (in Metro West - around Marlborough, MA) has a groomer recommendation. We currently have a Portuguese Water Dog and have had such trouble finding a good groomer for her. I don't want Murph to go through the same thing. I will be bathing him at home and if i'm shown how to trim nails I will do that too - but will need some outside assistance since i've never done this before and don't want to traumatizehim. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Murphsmom. I have a wonderful groomer in Ashland! I will pm you the details. But in return you may need to let me meet murphy to treat my puppyiitis. Yeah, another Hav so close!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, Murphy is adorable!!! I'm in Metrowest too, not far from Missy. Can I get in on the puppy breath?!?! I have a great groomer too, but Missy's would be closer for you. Mine is in Franklin.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey Murphy's mom and welcome. You're lucky to have Karen in your area for recommendations I'd definitely trust her judgement. Murphy is such a cute little guy. Timmy is about 22 weeks old and I have been bathing and trimming nails myself since I got him at 10 weeks, he's not loving it but getting better.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You can trust Missy too! She's had Havs for twice as long as I have, and has twice as many! (she also insisted on a chance at puppy breath when I got Kodi... I think she's an addict!!:biggrin1


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

i am feeling a small play date in the near future  Ha, and all you wanted was a groomer!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, yes!!!:whoo:


----------



## murphsmom (Apr 3, 2012)

Thank you so much Missy for the info! I will give them a call - we'll be bringing both Chloe (our PWD) and Murphy there! And YES - I would loe a play date (once he's been to the vet for more shots, of course)!!!! 

And thank you all for welcoming me. What a great web site and group of people! There is so much helpful information and everyone seems so nice! I look forward to chatting with you all!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I have used the groomer Karen uses. She is terrific and very good with puppies.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on your baby!! LUCKY you living so close to so many forum members!!! we want more PICTURES!


----------



## dhanks (Apr 9, 2012)

WoW! Am finally a member and now I know how you all get those cute little smileys! I am also " Murphey's mom," in Westfield MA. Ours is just a little older at 4 mos. He's our second Hav, the first being a 1 yo female, Cici . Would love to know of the groomer, despite the distance. So far I have her in full coat and am managing on my own. It is a challenge but I am learning. Once he becomes fuller-coated however, I may give in and go to a professional.Both are sables and I do not want to loose that lovely effect by cutting it off.
Just love this site. You all have such great advice to offer. Thanks!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi And welcome! My groomer is in Franklin, so that would be an AWFULLY long way for you... I think 2 hours one way!

Unfortunately, any cutting you do on a sable is going to cut off the tips and make them lighter sooner. OTOH, they are likely to eventually get there anyway! If you are planning on keeping them in long coats, you can probably learn to do a "sanitary" trim, feet and nails by yourself!

Oh, and we have a forum rule... WE MUST have pictures!!!


----------



## dhanks (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, Karen,
I promise pix of my darlings soon. I just need to have time to figure out how to post them. Am great with pups and useless with technology.
Am so glad to finally participate Have been using all your good advice for the past year with our first. Absolutely adore this breed!!! Have wonderfull breeders who have helped me immensely in learning the ropes too.
Thanks again
Deb


----------



## DiegoCF_Boston (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, I wish we lived closer to help with the groomer situation!! I used to live in Somerville and had a wonderful groomer there for Diego but we've bought a house on the South Shore and found a new groomer in Whitman. This groomer told me that she typically HATES grooming Havanese but that Diego was quite a surprise and that he's welcome back at anytime!  That makes me a WICKED proud Papa!! :-D

And if I already wrote that before somewhere else, I apologize LOL I'm just REALLY proud of that grooming story (even though she may have lied just so she wouldn't be rude in telling me that Diego was a terror LOL)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome Murphy's mom. He's a cutie pie and will no doubt keep you smiling and filled with joy for years to come. Finding the right groomer can mean the difference between a happy puppy and a fearful one. You're lucky to have such experienced owners in your area to help.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, Murphy is a real cutie-pie! Can't wait to see_ Murphy_!:biggrin1:


----------



## SandyWL (Apr 16, 2021)

Missy said:


> Hi Murphsmom. I have a wonderful groomer in Ashland! I will pm you the details. But in return you may need to let me meet murphy to treat my puppyiitis. Yeah, another Hav so close!


Hi Missy, This is my first post on the Forum. It’s great! I have a beautiful 12 week old Havanese puppy, and I’m very interested in the good groomer’s name in Ashland. Bella is my first Havanese and I’d love to start her with someone who is good with puppies. I’m in Maynard a lot but also in Plymouth. 
Thanks for your help!
Best, Sandy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SandyWL said:


> Hi Missy, This is my first post on the Forum. It’s great! I have a beautiful 12 week old Havanese puppy, and I’m very interested in the good groomer’s name in Ashland. Bella is my first Havanese and I’d love to start her with someone who is good with puppies. I’m in Maynard a lot but also in Plymouth.
> Thanks for your help!
> Best, Sandy


I have an EXCELLENT. Groomer in Raynham... not sure if that is too far from Plymoth. She’s so good that I travel to her from Holliston. From Maynard would be a haul though. I don’t think there are any groomers I can think of in Ashland. There is one in Holliston, but I was not overly impressed. There is an other excellent one in Millis.

BTW, we have periodic Havanese play dates in the Meteowest area. Of course they have been suspended though Covid, and we won’t be starting up until my puppies go to their forever homes in mid June. But if you’d like me to put you on the mailing list, PM me with your name, your dog’s name and your email address!


----------



## SandyWL (Apr 16, 2021)

I’d love the contact info for your groomer in Raynham. Raynham is actually fairly close to Plymouth. Please add me to your email list for MetroWest play dates in the future!
Thanks, Sandy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SandyWL said:


> I’d love the contact info for your groomer in Raynham. Raynham is actually fairly close to Plymouth. Please add me to your email list for MetroWest play dates in the future!
> Thanks, Sandy


You will need to PM me (in “conversations” if you click on my icon, then click “start conversation”) with your email address for me to add you to the list. Better yet, I’ll PM YOU with Diane’s (groomer’s) info, and you can just send me your email in response!


----------



## MosesMom (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm also from that area. I use Companion Pet Sitting in Marlboro. Lindsay does a pretty good job on my boy, in my opinion. (freshly groomed)


----------

